# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطة الضعفاء والمتروكين للامام  محمد بن اسماعيل البخاري

## ابن رجب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. 
بيانات المخطوط:

عنوان المخطوط: الضعفاء والمتروكين
اسم المصنف: محمد بن اسماعيل البخاري
بداية النسخة: 
نهاية النسخة: 
عدد الأوراق: 14
عدد أسطر الورقة: 
مصدر المخطوط: إدارة المخطوطات والمكتبات الإسلامية بوزارة الأوقاف الكويتية : 48 م
ملاحظات: مكتبة الجامع الكبير الغربية – صنعاء
لتحميل المخطوط: اضغط الرابط

http://www.wadod.com/open.php?cat=8&book=455 

منقول

----------


## أبو البرآء السلفى

جزاكم الله تعالى خير الجزآء يا ابن رجب
وفقك الله تعالى لما يحب ويرضى.
أبو البرآء السلفى.

----------


## بو خالد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

